# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الجمال والأناقة >  >  مكياج روعه روعه روعه ((ياتلحق ياماتلحق))

## أسيرة الأحلام

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

اليوم جايبه لكم صور مكياج بجميييييع الالواان 

رووووووووووووووووووووعه

ان شا الله تعجبكم

يلا نبدا

***


**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

*أمنياتي أن تعجب الجميع*
* تحياتي 
**
*

----------


## ملوكة

يسلموووووووووووووووو خيتوووو
يجنننوون
الله يعطيك العافية
تحياااتي
ملاكووو

----------


## زهرة القلوب

واااااااااااااااااااااااااو 
روووووووووووعه 
الله يعطيش العافيه 
تحياتي

----------


## شيعيه وافتخر

رووووووعه 


تسلمين اختي

----------


## hope

**

هذا ينفع لي حق زواج اختي لون فستاني اخضر

يسلموو على الطرح الرائع ...

تمنياتي لك بالتووفيق ...

تحياتي
حوور

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> يسلموووووووووووووووو خيتوووو
> يجنننوون
> الله يعطيك العافية
> تحياااتي
> ملاكووو



*الله يسلمك*
*ومشكووووووووووووووره خيتوووو على المرور الحلوووو*

* تحياتي*

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> واااااااااااااااااااااااااو 
> روووووووووووعه 
> الله يعطيش العافيه 
> تحياتي



الله يعافيك
*ومشكووووووووووووووره خيتوووو على المرور الحلوووو*

* تحياتي*

----------


## سكاكر ورديه

مره حلووووين ..

تسلمين ياذوووق على الصور الحلوه ..

يعطيج العافيه ..

اختك. سكاكر ورديه

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

وااااااااااااااااااو
روووعة مرررررررة رووعة
كل شوي انسخ وحدة اقول اهي الاحلى 
بسـ اتردد
كلهمـ حلوووين
ابغى اسوي زيهم ـ كل يوم شكل
ههههههههه
مشكوورة اسوورة على المكياج

----------


## الدلوعـــــة

*مشكوووووووووورة حبيبتي اسيرة الاحلام على المكياج الحلو* 



*ويعطيج العافية والله لا يحرمنا من جديدج*






*تحياتي الدلوعـــــة*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

**
*هدا عجبني شفاريات بس اللي فوق الحاجب ويش موقعه من الاعراب!!*
*تسلمي حبيبتي ع المكياج الكشوخي*
*يعطيكِ ربي الف عافيه*
*لاعدمنا جديدكِ يارب*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## الدلوعـــــة

*اي صدق اليي فوق الحاجب مو حلو بي المكياج حلو*






*تحياتي الدلوعـــــة*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*واااااااااااااااااااو* 


*رووووعه*



*بس عندي تعليق على هذي*



**



*المكيااااح ماله شغل بلبسهااااا*



*تلبس بني برتقالي اصفر دخيل الله* 

*بس الازرق ماله شغل*

*والعدسات لو لابسه عسلي بصير احلا*



*خخخخخخخخخ*



*<<<<<<< مفكرة روحي كوفيره*


*بس لازم اقول*

*ماقدر اخليها في قلبي*

*يمكن توصل ليهااا*

*ههههههه* 





*يسلمووووو يا الغلا على الصور*




*دمتــــــــــ بود*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه خيتو ..

بارك الله فيك وبنتظار جديدك ..

كل المودة

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> مره حلووووين ..
> 
> تسلمين ياذوووق على الصور الحلوه ..
> 
> يعطيج العافيه ..
> 
> اختك. سكاكر ورديه



*الله يسلمك*
*ومشكوووووووووووووره يالغلا على المرور الحلووووووو*

* تحياتي*

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> وااااااااااااااااااو
> روووعة مرررررررة رووعة
> كل شوي انسخ وحدة اقول اهي الاحلى 
> بسـ اتردد
> كلهمـ حلوووين
> ابغى اسوي زيهم ـ كل يوم شكل
> ههههههههه
> مشكوورة اسوورة على المكياج



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخـ*
*خليتيني أموت من الضحك لأن أني بعد عاجبيني وكل دقيقه أقول هذا أحلى*
*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخـ*
*مشكووووووووووووووره حبيبتي على المرور الحلوووووو*

* تحياتي*

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> *مشكوووووووووورة حبيبتي اسيرة الاحلام على المكياج الحلو* 
> 
> 
> 
> *ويعطيج العافية والله لا يحرمنا من جديدج*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*العفووووووووو*
*ومشكوووووووووووره خيتووو على المرور الحلوووو*

* تحياتي*

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> **
> 
> *هدا عجبني شفاريات بس اللي فوق الحاجب ويش موقعه من الاعراب!!*
> *تسلمي حبيبتي ع المكياج الكشوخي*
> *يعطيكِ ربي الف عافيه*
> *لاعدمنا جديدكِ يارب*
> *تحياتي*
> 
> *ضحكوه البطه*





*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههـ*
*يااربي والله موتوني ضحك*
*والله ماأدري خيتووو أسأليها*
*خخخخخخخخخخخخخـ*
*مشكوووووووره يالغلا على المرور الحلووووووو*

* تحياتي*

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> *اي صدق اليي فوق الحاجب مو حلو بي المكياج حلو*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *تحياتي الدلوعـــــة*



*خخخخخخخخـ*
*قولوا ليها*
*خخخخخخخخخـ*
*يسلمووووو على المرور الحلووووووو*

* تحياتي*

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> *واااااااااااااااااااو* 
> 
> 
> 
> *رووووعه*
> 
> 
> 
> *بس عندي تعليق على هذي*
> ...





*خخخخخخخخخخخخـ*
*أتوقع توصلها*
*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخـ*
*مشكوووووووووووره يالغلا على المرور الحلوووووووو*

* تحياتي*

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> يعطيك ربي الف عافيه خيتو ..
> 
> بارك الله فيك وبنتظار جديدك ..
> 
> كل المودة



*وعليكم السلام والرحمه*
*الله يعافيك خيووووووو*
*ومشكوووووووور على المرور الحلوووووووو*

* تحياتي*

----------


## عاشقة الرسول



----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

*الله يعافيك*
*ومشكووووووووره خيتوووو على المرور الحلوووو*

* تحياتي*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

واااااااااااااو رهيب


يسللللمووووووو

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

الله يسلمك
*ومشكووووووووووره خيتوووو على المرور الحلووووووو*

* تحياتي*

----------


## عطر العود

يسلموا  حلوييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييين
والله يعطيش العافيه

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

الله يعافيك
*ومشكووووووووووره خيتوووو على المرور الحلووووووو*

* تحياتي*

----------


## صدى كربلاء

تسلمين خيتو على المكياج الرائع
عن جد روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

الله يسلمك
*ومشكووووووووووووره خيتووو على المرور الحلوووو*

* تحياتي*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

الله يعطيك ألف عافية 
مكياااااااااااج روعــــــــــــة

----------


## .: ماسة :.

يسموووو
جنااان
روووعه

----------


## ICE ANGEL

أشكرك جزيل الشكر على الصور الرائعة

----------


## أسرار الليل

يس
لموو خيتوو **

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> الله يعطيك ألف عافية 
> مكياااااااااااج روعــــــــــــة



*الله يعافيك*
*ومشكوووووووووووره خيتووو على المرور الحلوووو*

* تحياتي*

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> يسموووو
> جنااان
> روووعه



الله يسلمك
*ومشكوووووووووووره خيتووو على المرور الحلوووو*

* تحياتي*

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> أشكرك جزيل الشكر على الصور الرائعة



العفوووووووو
*ومشكوووووووووووره خيتووو على المرور الحلوووو*

* تحياتي*

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> يس
> لموو خيتوو **



الله يسلمك
*ومشكوووووووووووره خيتووو على المرور الحلوووو*

* تحياتي*

----------


## دانة البحرين

يسلموووووووووووووووووو
خيتووووووووووووووووووو

على المكياج

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

الله يسلمك
*ومشكوووووووووووره خيتووو على المرور الحلوووو*

* تحياتي*

----------


## رحيق الزهور

الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## ليالي

يسلموووو

----------


## شذى الزهراء

حلووووووووين ..الخوف نروح الكوافير مايسووا طلبنا معرف ليش ..

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> الله يعطيك العافية



الله يعافيك
ومشكوووووووووووره خيتووو على المرور الحلوووو

* تحياتي*

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> يسلموووو



الله يسلمك
ومشكوووووووووووره خيتووو على المرور الحلوووو

* تحياتي*

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> حلووووووووين ..الخوف نروح الكوافير مايسووا طلبنا معرف ليش ..



مشكوووووووووووره خيتووو على المرور الحلوووو

* تحياتي*

----------


## غـــرام الــورد

**

*raw3aaaa*

----------


## همسات وله

يسلموووووو اسوووووووووره 
كلش المكياااااج روووووووعه 
تسلمين حبيبتي 
ويسلم لنا قلبش الحلو
تحيااااتي وتمنياااااتي لك بالتوفيق 
اختكم اللي تحبكم 
همساااااات وله :rolleyes:

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> **
> 
> *raw3aaaa*



*ومشكوووووره خيتووو على المرور الحلوووو*

* تحياتي*

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> يسلموووووو اسوووووووووره 
> 
> كلش المكياااااج روووووووعه 
> تسلمين حبيبتي 
> ويسلم لنا قلبش الحلو
> تحيااااتي وتمنياااااتي لك بالتوفيق 
> اختكم اللي تحبكم 
> 
> همساااااات وله






*الله يسلمك يالغاليه*
*ومشكوووووره يالغلا على المرور الحلوووو*
*والله يخليش لنا حبيبتي*

* تحياتي*

----------


## روحk.s.a.

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
رووووووووووووووووعه يسلمووو خيتو 
على الصور

----------


## جنة الحسين (ع)

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووواااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااووووووووووووووو 

كتير حلووين ..
مشكوورة ختيوو على المكياج جناان ..

يعطيك ألف عافية ..

تحياتي القلبية ..
جنة الحسين (ع)

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
> رووووووووووووووووعه يسلمووو خيتو 
> على الصور



*الله يسلمك
ومشكوووووره خيتووو على المرور الحلوووو

 تحياتي*

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> وووووووووووووووووووووووووووواااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااووووووووووووووو 
> 
> كتير حلووين ..
> مشكوورة ختيوو على المكياج جناان ..
> 
> يعطيك ألف عافية ..
> 
> تحياتي القلبية ..
> جنة الحسين (ع)



*الله يعافيك*
*ومشكوووووره خيتووو على المرور الحلوووو*

* تحياتي*

----------


## الفتى_الحزين

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------

